# pool filter sand



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you tried this pool filter sand

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...phics/product_images/pACE3-10415214enh-z6.jpg


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the colour of that pool filter sand. Its more of a beige/tan colour. Where would I get it from?


----------

